

MobEngage: Customer Enagement on Mobile Made Easy - mukgupta
http://mobengage.io/

======
dang
"Show HN" is not for email signups. It is for something people can try out
now.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
mukgupta
Sorry didn't know it! How do I take this off

~~~
dang
It's just determined by the title, so there's nothing else to do.

